# The Megami Tensei Thread of Maya is a Slob



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

The game that started it all.​
You've all heard something of it. You've all played something in it. Megami Tensei is among the most prolific of all RPG franchises and is easily the most unique. Spanning over 40 games, Megami Tensei is mostly a dungeon crawler with a difference. A grown up Pok?mon, you could say. One thing that proves the series' pedigree is the fact that nobody ever seems able to agree on the best game in the series. Some love the Digital Devil Saga more than any other, others believe the Shin Megami Tensei series is the greatest of all and yet others only play the Persona games and think all the others suck.

Whether you're rooting for Raidou, spazzing out over Serph or nuts for Nocturne's protagonist, we all love the Megami Tensei series and look forward to every release. So that's why I made this thread - so we can all geek out together. Consider this a more general discussion thread for the franchise, similar to how Final Fantasy has its own thread, and so feel free to discuss any of the existing and future games. If you're new to the franchise, I'm sure someone here can pick out a good place for you to start.

So what're you waiting for?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not very experienced with the series, as I've only played Digital Devil Saga, Demikids, Nocturne, Devil Summoner, and Persona 2-4, but I've quite enjoyed my time with it.

I'm looking forward to the upcoming Persona fighter.

Oh I used to also play Imagine, it was a great fucking mmorpg.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

Lilim is also the sexiest thing to grace SMT.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Played all the persona

Nocturne,

Currently in the process of getting DDS.

And want to try out the raidou games as well.

now if I could get a 3ds for overclocked and strange journey


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Played

SMT 1, 2, portions of Nocturne, Strange Journey
Persona 1, 2: Innocent Sin & Eternal Punishment, 3 (all versions), 4
Digital Devil Saga: Avatar Tuner 1 & 2
Devil Summoner: Kuzunoha Raidou vs the Soulless Army & King Abaddon
Devil Children (aka Demikids)
Last Bible (aka Revelations: Demon Slayer)
Read a portion of the Megami Tensei novel
Devil Survivor, Overclocked

So yeah, pretty much know the series front and back.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

How is last bible?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> How is last bible?



Pretty much SMT meets Dragon Quest.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

I've only played a bit of Nocturne but it was pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

I really want to get the Devil Summoner series but the games are so expensive.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

I say Persona personally since there isn't a Devil Survivor series option.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I say Persona personally since there isn't a Devil Survivor series option.



It's called "Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor". So, like Nocturne, it's part of the Shin Megami Tensei series.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't almost all the games have the prefix Shin Megami? Even the Persona series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's called "Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor". So, like Nocturne, it's part of the Shin Megami Tensei series.



Not exactly,



> Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor, known in Japan as Megami Ibunroku Devil Survivor (女神異聞録デビルサバイバー?, lit. "Alternate Tale of the Goddess: Devil Survivor")



The ones that get localized in the west are given the SMT moniker despite some titles not having that title to give the series credit. Just to show that this is an SMT game. It's however not a flagship game like SMT 1, 2, Nocturne, and Strange Journey.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

Poll change!


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2011)

I played SMT 1, 2, Nocturne, Strange Journey. DDS 1 and Persona 3/FES.


Basch, Raidou vs the Soulless Army & King Abaddon are supposed to be prequels or something?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 22, 2011)

King Abbadon is cool so far. Always loved action RPG's man. On ch4 in the shrine. don tfeel likeputting a lit of SMT games i've played, but i hope to get Souless Army, Persona 2 IS and Strange Journey.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> I played SMT 1, 2, Nocturne, Strange Journey. DDS 1 and Persona 3/FES.
> 
> 
> Basch, Raidou vs the Soulless Army & King Abaddon are supposed to be prequels or something?



The Raidou games are prequels to the whole series. In KA, the Law route leads to the SMT main timeline, the Chaos route leading to the Persona timeline.


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Raidou games are prequels to the whole series. In KA, the Law route leads to the SMT main timeline, the Chaos route leading to the Persona timeline.




I see. Sounds cool.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 22, 2011)

I want Raidou vs King Abaddon but fucking europe never gets the good stuff which is why i have to import Strange Journey. I'll have to go with all of the above i'd have too hard a time choosing between Nocturne, DDS and Raidou vs The Soulless Army.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Raidou games are prequels to the whole series. In KA, the Law route leads to the SMT main timeline, the Chaos route leading to the Persona timeline.



That sounds fucking awesome. I love it when a series is conncected like that. 

The Amala Network must be fucking huge.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Technically the Raidou games are supposed to be most closely related to the other devil summoners but yeah atlus.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 22, 2011)

Which one SMT regular or DDS. Haven't seen DDs anywhere, was lucky to get Raidou KA.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm _really_ liking Persona 2. You easily pick up what to say and what not to say to the demons in order to get stuff out of them and boss fights are more like "how to quickly rank up your Personas with little effort" in that they always have hundreds of HP but do hardly any damage to your party at all (I just beat the second boss, the one at the "Gathering").

Seems the only grinding you need to do in this game is for tarot cards.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

what option did you pick with eikichi?

And how do you like eikichi?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

Strange Journey never really gets much attention, and it's a damn shame.  

It was odd-ball choice to put the next installment of the SMT games on the DS of all places and make it a Wizardry-style dungeon crawler, but it's a fucking awesome game.  I'm certain it would have done much better had it gotten a console release, but Japan sucks.  

Still haven't play any of the SMT (or related) games that I like more than Nocturne though--that includes most games I've ever played,t hough.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm _really_ liking Persona 2. You easily pick up what to say and what not to say to the demons in order to get stuff out of them and boss fights are more like "how to quickly rank up your Personas with little effort" in that they always have hundreds of HP but do hardly any damage to your party at all (I just beat the second boss, the one at the "Gathering").
> 
> Seems the only grinding you need to do in this game is for tarot cards.



Once you start making contracts with demons, getting more cards and more rumors become piss easy. 

There's not much grinding needed, save for *some* fights (Zen knows who I'm talking about, those fuckers). Since your main Personas get upgrades later, depending how you do. But it's nice to have other Personas available, which might be needed for the Theater quests.

Eternal Punishment on the other hand...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Nocturne is sexy.

Dat chiaki 

edit: How can their theme be so awesome and they be such dicks


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Once you start making contracts with demons, getting more cards and more rumors become piss easy.
> 
> There's not much grinding needed, save for *some* fight (Zen knows who I'm talking about, those fuckers). Since your main Personas get upgrades later, depending how you do. But it's nice to have other Personas available, which might be needed for the Theater quests.
> 
> *Eternal Punishment* on the other hand...



What's this?

My copy says Persona 2: Grinding Saga


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Strange Journey never really gets much attention, and it's a damn shame.
> 
> It was odd-ball choice to put the next installment of the SMT games on the DS of all places and make it a *Wizardry-style dungeon crawler*, but it's a fucking awesome game.  I'm certain it would have done much better had it gotten a console release, but Japan sucks.
> 
> Still haven't play any of the SMT (or related) games that I like more than Nocturne though--that includes most games I've ever played,t hough.



That's how the first 2 games were originally.



> What's this?
> 
> My copy says Persona 2: Grinding Saga



Atlus feeds on the rage and tears of their fan base.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> what option did you pick with eikichi?
> 
> And how do you like eikichi?



You mean between letting him handle it alone or giving him some help? I chose the latter. As for how I feel about him, he's all kinds of hilarious - especially when you get him and the main character together in battles.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

should have gone with the former.

For two reasons

How bro it is and the gift it gives.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's how the first 2 games were originally.



Oh I know; I love them.

I just mean in the modern market, the title is niche as fuck, especially being on the DS of all systems.  





> Atlus feeds on the rage and tears of their fan base.



The bathe in them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Lemme put this in perspective,

For example, Seven Sisters HS (the beginning dungeon of the game) in Innocent Sin is a complete breeze, even in the original.

Eternal Punishment SS on the other hand, the boss there can fucking kill your party even close to lvl 10. You needed to learn your first fusion spell just to get by. And sweet god, the forest + Sanitorium soon after. Dear mother of god.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> should have gone with the former.
> 
> For two reasons
> 
> How bro it is and the gift it gives.



Ohhh... What happens? What did I miss?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

you got to earn you not totally atlus fucked up ending basch.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Basically you let Eikichi handle it

He gets beat on for a while until the other banchou comes up and starts mocking him, swinging around a knife.

He says he's stronger than the gang leader (Not sure how atlus localized it now)
Eikichi admits that that rumor is indeed true.
Eikichi then revokes his title as gang leader.
Incoming stomp.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh I know; I love them.
> 
> I just mean in the modern market, the title is niche as fuck, especially being on the DS of all systems.



Cuz Atlus has cojones.



> you got to earn you not totally atlus fucked up ending basch.



Persona 2: EP's Kamen Rider Blade-ish ending.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

It's better than IS ending basch.

IS ending leads a friend to the bottle.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Basically you let Eikichi handle it
> 
> He gets beat on for a while until the other banchou comes up and starts mocking him, swinging around a knife.
> 
> ...



I missed _that_ badassery?! Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

Atlus did market Catherine pretty openly and vibrantly in the US.

Major cojones. 

I'm still upset we've gotten a Persona title every year since 2006 and nothing is announced for the SMT mainline as of yet.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

If you've saved after that fight

welp

if you haven't or kept a back up then :33


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh yeah and winny you had better take yukino with you when the time arises.

Otherwise I will stab you.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh yeah and winny you had better take yukino with you when the time arises.
> 
> Otherwise I will stab you.



I shall, I shall! Don't stab me! I'm allergic to getting stabbed by sharp, pointy things!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

good, because the other option is too cruel 

Where's my whisky, god damn it P2.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 22, 2011)

This shouldve been created earlier.
Tales and MT.
The only general RPG threads we need


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> This shouldve been created earlier.
> Tales and MT.
> The only general RPG threads we need



Tales? You mean the series of games that are hardly brought here?  Whatev.

SMT is a good choice of thread though. FF and SMT are the only worthy franchises deserving of their own thread. Everything else needs to go to the general RPG thread.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura, that fact is also true of most SMT games...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tales? You mean the series of games that are hardly brought here?  Whatev.
> 
> SMT is a good choice of thread though. FF and SMT are the only worthy franchises deserving of their own thread. Everything else needs to go to the general RPG thread.



SMT you mean the series with plenty of games that aren't seen stateside .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> SMT you mean the series with plenty of games that aren't seen stateside .



Not as bad as Tales to be frank.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not as bad as Tales to be frank.



Exactly.

SMT1, 2, If..., some Devil Summoner games on Sega Saturn...and a bunch of somewhat shitty spin offs from back in the day like Devil Children and shit...oh wait, they even localized a few of those shitty shit. I'd estimated at least, a good solid 25-30% of SMT games not being localized (many being older SMT games), rest being localized. Regardless, nowadays you can almost bet your paycheck Atlus will localize one of their SMT/Persona games. Nowadays they are consistent when localizing their main RPGs.

Now Namco on the other hand...they have 27 Tales of games (maybe more) and only 11 has been localized in the US and even less in Europe and you can't even make a guesstimate on if a new Tales will even come here. We have TBA dates for Graces F and Abyss 3DS localization and Xillia's chances of localization is up in the air.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 22, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not as bad as Tales to be frank.



The pots still calling the kettle black.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Regardless, Tales games are good but not worthy enough to have its own thread. Shit I think even western SMT fans outnumber western Tales fans.

Future is bright for SMT for oversea fans despite Atlus being absorbed into Index.

Future looks fucking dim for Tales fans overseas and I can't even blame you guys if yaw want to stop being Tales fans.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

The SMT games not localized tend to be older, niche games.

The Tales games not localized are just Namco kicking their fanbase in the balls.

Fuck the kettle.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

The kettle up and broke, now currently in pieces.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Lets not rub salt in the wombs of Tales fans. 

What was your first SMT game (spinoffs and all that jazz included)? 

Mines was Devil Survivor 1. Its my FFVII of the SMT world.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Que?

Anyways p3 was my first.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Que?
> 
> Anyways p3 was my first.



I meant wounds dammit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Persona 2: Eternal Punishment was my first.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2011)

Girlfriend showed me Digital Devil Saga about 3-4 years ago.

And by showed I mean I watched her play it.

And I've backtracked quite a bit since, and since she had the majority of the PS1 era and onwards, it was easy pickin's.   The rest I had to ROM.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2011)

Digital Devil Saga was my first.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherries poppin' everywhere.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

SMT games just got that swag.

Devil Survivor was awesome. Hurt a bit at first but I started enjoying it afterwards.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi5dSZZIYQA[/YOUTUBE]

btw, found a link that has the psp ost


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afFOBD55tHg&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

But everyone who bought P2P has the soundtrack.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> But everyone who bought P2P has the soundtrack.



It's only a sample disc. The whole ost is 6 discs long.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's only a sample disc. The whole ost is 6 discs long.



What kind of bullshit is that? 

I want my five other discs dammit.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 23, 2011)

Nocturne was my entrance into the series, nothing like easing myself in.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Nocturne was my entrance into the series, nothing like easing myself in.



HELLO I AM THE TRUMPETER

BEND OVER


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 23, 2011)

"RED CAPOTE!"

Pfh, so he increased his agiligty...

Proceedes  to wtfpwn my team of lvl 18 demons.

"The comfort of death will come for  men and demons alike,vas decided by the Great Will"


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> "RED CAPOTE!"
> 
> Pfh, so he increased his agiligty...
> 
> ...



>entire team has null force

>win in like 5 turns


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 23, 2011)

True, but  my first time i didn't know that XD.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Reflecting your elemental attacks since 2005.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 23, 2011)

What is that? Never seen 'em...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> What is that? Never seen 'em...



A very irritating boss.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkxAmx5-0qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

What's you going to do?
>eat it?
>eat it?

>eat it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Nyarlathotep's Moon Howler & Crawling Chaos forms in EP were complete bullshit though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hAWqoYkRxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

So... I tried to play Monster Hunter Portable 3rd. Then I kinda had to ask myself "Why the bleedin' heck are you playing a game you're clearly not enjoying when the game you actually enjoy needs you to get everyone out of that mine?"

Suffice to say I'm not playing Monster Hunter any more.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

Winny's like P2 it seems


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

It's not quite as good as Persona 3 yet, but I prefer how the locations are the dungeons (as opposed to how Persona 3 was all about getting to the top of the tower) and there's no denying the cast of Persona 2 are really much better than those in Persona 3.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

Wait until you reach the halfway point. Yukino and Lisa will make you feel for them.

Also Maya. Maya :33


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *It's not quite as good as Persona 3 yet*, but I prefer how the locations are the dungeons (as opposed to how Persona 3 was all about getting to the top of the tower) and there's no denying the cast of Persona 2 are really much better than those in Persona 3.



Keep going. And if you ever manage to play EP, then it'll be set in stone.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

They really need to bring the Contact system back for Persona 5, though. The puns between Yukino and Maya are just brilliant on their own.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2011)

My favorite theme in Persona 3.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 23, 2011)

I like Unaviodable Battle myself, but that's just me. And Maya's remixed theme.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

Maya's theme is the second most remixed track


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Which is the strongest Persona?

I've only played P3 and P4 and emulated P2 but then deleted it cause it was fucking up and didn't get that far. I think I got up to when Lisa or someone??? gets kidnapped and I had to save her from Eikichi. Then I get mah Persona, that badass Vulcanus! 

Is it Messiah from P3?


----------



## Amuro (Sep 23, 2011)

I always found Lucifer to be the strongest Persona i obtained in the games i've played.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

Lucifer and Satan make the strongest combo in persona

those 2 completely break p2.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 23, 2011)

*ALPHA AND OMEGA*

all your shit wrecked regardless of who you are


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *ALPHA AND OMEGA*
> 
> all your shit wrecked regardless of who you are



Blasphemous 

Shouldn't like Metatron or Michael be strongest? :33


----------



## Amuro (Sep 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Blasphemous
> 
> Shouldn't like Metatron or Michael be strongest? :33





Amuro said:


> regardless of who you are





> regardless of who you are





> *regardless of who you are*


no they shouldn't be


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, Lucifer is always the strongest Persona to get.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

As strong a combination as Lucifer and Satan are, how many uses for Alpha and Omega are there? You kinda have to be at least Level 94 just to get Lucifer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> As strong a combination as Lucifer and Satan are, how many uses for Alpha and Omega are there? You kinda have to be at least Level 94 just to get Lucifer.



Innocent Sin

> Hard mode
> Extra Theater Quests

Eternal Punishment

> EX Dungeons

A lot


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

It's bragging rights since it kills everything in one shot.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Innocent Sin
> 
> > Hard mode
> > Extra Theater Quests
> ...



What're the Theater Quests like?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> What're the Theater Quests like?



I haven't tried them yet since the first quest is recommended to be on level 30+ while the second is 70+ min. I'm not walking in with lvl 8 people.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I haven't tried them yet since the first quest is recommended to be on level 30+ while the second is 70+ min. I'm not walking in with lvl 8 people.



Wimp.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

I like how the strongest enemy is Alice.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I like how the strongest enemy is Alice.



_*Die For Me!*_

No you little whore *curse null*


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

Yukino is a badass...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

Yukino is amazing


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Yukino. 



That's a good update from


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

She's still as bad a bitch as ever though


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2011)

There's nothing like remembering you named your Demifiend a really stupid name when you opt in for the optional boss at the end of DDS.  

And then massacres your team.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2011)

You should see him later... 

"What if I end up liking dressing up like this...?"


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2011)

The nameless NPC's are great aren't they


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2011)

*Maya:* _Does she have..man parts?_


----------



## Piekage (Sep 24, 2011)

Only beat P3P, and am playing Persona 4. So much to play, I don't know where to start.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't even.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

I really like the rumour system. You can choose to have the best stuff for a high price or okay stuff for cheap. I also really like the Fusion attacks, even if they do make most boss fights a breeze.

...And the things the party says when they're standing around!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Man, I work a job, help my girlfriend with her freelance job and volunteer at pet shelters and still would rather play a game like P2 than most other games.  It has nothing to do with spare time; an hour or 12 of playtime with a quality game is still quality time.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, I work a job, help my girlfriend with her freelance job and volunteer at pet shelters and still would rather play a game like P2 than most other games.  It has nothing to do with spare time; an hour or 12 of playtime with a quality game is still quality time.



My thoughts exactly. Just because people have less time to play video games these days doesn't mean the length and depth of games should reflect that. Follow that line of thinking and you might as well stick to phones. As you said, an hour of game time is an hour of game time - if I had a choice between having a blast exploring the nooks and crannies of the massive locations in Xenoblade but progressing less than 1%, or walking down a corridor for an hour in FFXIII and progressing 5%...

I'd pick Xenoblade every time.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, I work a job, help my girlfriend with her freelance job and volunteer at pet shelters and still would rather play a game like P2 than most other games.  It has nothing to do with spare time; an hour or 12 of playtime with a quality game is still quality time.


Again, it all has to do with perception and how much the game satisfies you at the moment. I spend a few hours in Disgaea 4 and all I managed to do was bump up a few levels, I spend a few hours in Marvel vs Capcom 3 and in those few hours I spend I feel like I get more for my few hours than just boosting up a few levels in Disgaea, getting nowhere in the game overall.

Some people would rather spend some of their few hours playing something that offers more instantaneous gratification in their precious time. Its not being lazy, its prioritizing time. Its not about quality of the game either, its about, again, instant gratification. Its the amount of fun you can get in lesser amounts of hours. Why do you think those shitty app games like Angry Birds gotten so popular even with older hardcore gamers? 

I'm actually kind of envious that you can play an RPG for an hour and be content with that. I don't bother with an RPG unless I know I have some hours to spare to really appreciate it.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 24, 2011)

A lot o games don't let you get 'quality' time in an hour.
Quality time is 3 hours + of play or so.
Hell Strange Journey?
I remember some parts where I was like "Come on when do I get to fuck his shit up?" then it was 2 hours and I said screw it I have shit to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't notice till now, but Tatsuya looks like Shotaro from KR Double.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> A lot o games don't let you get 'quality' time in an hour.
> Quality time is 3 hours + of play or so.
> Hell Strange Journey?
> I remember some parts where I was like "Come on when do I get to fuck his shit up?" then it was 2 hours and I said screw it I have shit to do.



Exactly. Its not anything wrong with it but I find it absurd to call someone lazy for saying that they don't have enough time to sink into an RPG, or want to.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

I've adapted to having a bizarre schedule and to take gaming time when I have the opportunity.  And it's not like I don't enjoy playing some Instant Gratification: the Game, sometimes when I have lots of time or just an hour or so--I just don't limit myself depending on how much I have.

Or, you know, I read or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I can't even.



It seems only the dated graphics brought it down.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've adapted to having a bizarre schedule and to take gaming time when I have the opportunity.  And it's not like I don't enjoy playing some Instant Gratification: the Game, sometimes when I have lots of time or just an hour or so--I just don't limit myself depending on how much I have.
> 
> Or, you know, I read or something.



I have to. Some games like SO: Last Hope has scare save points. Actually, I think I'd be willing to play JRPGs even more during some of my work days if they actually let you save anywhere. Save points needs to go.

And that's great that, you know, read or something.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It seems only the dated graphics brought it down.



It's... IGN.



Esura said:


> I have to. Some games like SO: Last Hope has scare save points. Actually, I think I'd be willing to play JRPGs even more during some of my work days if they actually let you save anywhere. Save points needs to go.
> 
> And that's great that, you know, read or something.



Well, obviously is the game's physical limitations make it impossible to play in that way (Metroid, fuck that save system) I have to set aside a certain amount of time to play it, but otherwise I'm usually good to go.

I do have broad shifts in taste, though, so I can go months without playing an RPG, Shooter, etc.

READING IS MAGIC


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, obviously is the game's physical limitations make it impossible to play in that way (Metroid, fuck that save system) I have to set aside a certain amount of time to play it, but otherwise I'm usually good to go.
> 
> I do have broad shifts in taste, though, so I can go months without playing an RPG, Shooter, etc.
> 
> READING IS MAGIC


My taste is the same as it used to be when I was kid, I just like a bunch of different stuff on top of my old tastes as well. Hand me a game and 9/10 I would  like it and enjoy it. I still play Pokemon occasionally and I still like the fucking Green Ranger. 

I just found it funny that you was like, oh and I read too. 

I agree, reading is magic and its kind of fucked up that a lot of people seems to lack basic reading comprehension. I hate my job sometimes. 


But lets bring this back to topic. Persona 5, speculations, speculations. College please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's... IGN.



Well it depends on the writer, the bigger games always have bad reviewers while the more niche games are usually ok reviews.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Persona 5:  non-awful plot?  

Seriously, all these possibilities, and the fucking stories are so cliche.  You could even do it using all the dating sim nonsense.  They can't decide if they want to make the game dark or lighthearted. 

I'm glad the P4 anime has Sexy-time Kanji.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I can't even.



At least that's better than what the trannie at Gamespot gave it. A 5/10?  I mean Jesus what the hell were they thinking?

They gave the original P2: Innocent Sin a 9.2 and EP a 8.5 for the original PS..................so giving it a 5 for the PSP, the fuck??? They should just fire most of their staff.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Persona 5:  *non-awful plot?
> 
> Seriously, all these possibilities, and the fucking stories are so cliche.*  You could even do it using all the dating sim nonsense.  They can't decide if they want to make the game dark or lighthearted.
> 
> I'm glad the P4 anime has Sexy-time Kanji.



The fuck is this shit? You don't like Persona plot? The hell?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck is this shit? You don't like Persona plot? The hell?



Alot of people don't like the P3 and P4 plot, fun gameplay though.

P2 has a good story though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> *Alot of people don't like the P3 and P4 plot*, fun gameplay though.
> 
> P2 has a good story though.


I just died a little inside. Soundtrack and story is the main reasons I enjoy Persona series. P2 feels just like P1, 3, and 4's story so I don't understand the difference.

Persona 4 has the best story by far out of the rest of Persona games.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2011)

I like all the Persona plots. I don't hate, I appreciate. :33

Some of the characters are a little weak however.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

The World said:


> I like all the Persona plots. I don't hate, I appreciate. :33



Same, well not so much P4's, but I like the characters.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

P4 has Chie, therefore its auto good by default.

EDIT: You motherfuckers made me want to play Persona 4 now on my off day. I cant find it in me to finish P3 though


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A very irritating boss.



Speaking of irritating bosses, I hated this bitch.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 24, 2011)

All this talk of P4 makes me want to go grab a hold of it.

But alas, P2P is on my next "to get" list.

And christo, I love P3. It made my road trip all the more wonderful.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Persona 4 is the best Persona. Its so good its getting its own fighter, from Arc...Systems...Work!

That's fucking epic right there. I will be maining Chie that's for damn sure. And why do people keep saying Lisa is like Chie? Lisa reminds me of Yuffie from FFVII or Selphie, not the great Chie.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wasn't impressed with them.

Three was too histrionic and serious for me, but Four seemed to take too many cliches to heart with the story, since they're trying as hard as they can to appeal to the anime crowd.  It worked, judging from the P4 anime in the works.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just wasn't impressed with them.
> 
> Three was too histrionic and serious for me, *but Four seemed to take too many cliches to heart with the story,* *since they're trying as hard as they can to appeal to the anime crowd*.  It worked, judging from the P4 anime in the works.


Um, that's all Personas dude. Every Persona game I've played, which is almost all of them sans EP now, has an anime-inspired storyline or cliches. Persona 1 feels like a darker version of an early 90s anime.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

That's what I mean, though.  They've always had tropes, but they're not trying anything different with each successive game; there's some cosmetic changes, but I'm not feeling it.

We'll see what P5 has in store.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Persona 5 will be dark moe, like Madoka.

I called it first.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd rather have a new SMT main title or next gen Devil Summoner than Persona 5 but i can't see that happening any time soon.

I need to get back into P4 again i wasn't very far at all, i think i was just in Yukiko's Mystery Channel dungeon.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

I prefer the SMT games that are styled like Devil Survivor and Persona. Maybe its the anime fan in me but I crave that shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Persona 5 will be dark moe, like Madoka.
> 
> I called it first.



We need a mid 20s setting like Catherine.

Hell, just put Vincent in it.  That way you'll satisfy the people playing to date anime characters, as well as satisfying people who want a change, and possibly a more mature plot line.  



Amuro said:


> I'd rather have a new SMT main title or next gen Devil Summoner than Persona 5 but i can't see that happening any time soon.
> 
> I need to get back into P4 again i wasn't very far at all, i think i was just in Yukiko's Mystery Channel dungeon.



Of course.

All the Main SMT games have been fantastic.

Just, you know, make it a console release this time.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We need a mid 20s setting like Catherine.
> 
> *Hell, just put Vincent in it.*  That way you'll satisfy the people playing to date anime characters, as well as satisfying people who want a change, and possibly a more mature plot line.


I recommended this and got laughed the fuck out of a thread.

If anyone who played Catherine and saw True Catherine's Ending would be like, "Ok, they could be demons or Personae in a new SMT/Persona game!"


Wait...thats not a spoiler if you don't read too much into it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> *I recommended this and got laughed the fuck out of a thread.*
> 
> If anyone who played Catherine and saw True Catherine's Ending would be like, "Ok, they could be demons or Personae in a new SMT/Persona game!"
> 
> ...



>Persona fans

It's amazing how much they want to keep wringing the highshcool drama rpg idea dry.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >Persona fans
> 
> It's amazing how much they want to keep wringing the highshcool drama rpg idea dry.



As much as I liked the high school aspect of Persona games (ironically, I hated high school when I was in high school), seeing an adult Tamaki in P2 made me think an adult Persona game could work (fucking Law and Order: Special Anti-Demons Unit), although still want my Soejima art though, sorry Kaneko.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd like to see a SMT game in the 30's or something, mix it up a little.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 24, 2011)

Adult-themed Persona would be boss.  Just saying, then we won't have cliches charas hopefully. Vincent and co from Catherine were well developed even though they weren't HS teenagers.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Although they wont do an adult themed Persona realistically though. Shit sells off the high school aspect.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 24, 2011)

They should move onto Uni or some shit like that i'm sure they'll find a few Demons there.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Lisa is nothing like Yuffie or Selphie.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

DO people forget that EP's entire cast are adults?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um, that's all Personas dude. Every Persona game I've played, which is almost all of them sans EP now, has an anime-inspired storyline or cliches. Persona 1 feels like a darker version of an early 90s anime.



Except 90's anime was actually good. Current anime is shit.



Esura said:


> Persona 5 will be dark moe, like Madoka.
> 
> I called it first.



I would fucking rage if this happens. Luckily Atlus is not retarded.



Esura said:


> As much as I liked the high school aspect of Persona games (ironically, I hated high school when I was in high school), seeing an adult Tamaki in P2 made me think an adult Persona game could work (fucking Law and Order: Special Anti-Demons Unit), although still want my Soejima art though, sorry Kaneko.





Itachifan727 said:


> Adult-themed Persona would be boss.  Just saying, then we won't have cliches charas hopefully. Vincent and co from Catherine were well developed even though they weren't HS teenagers.





Esura said:


> Although they wont do an adult themed Persona realistically though. Shit sells off the high school aspect.





I swear to god people. This has been done already, and it's the best in the series.



Amuro said:


> I'd like to see a SMT game in the 30's or something, mix it up a little.



We already have the Raidou games for that.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

friend said lisa was like yuffie and selphie, seriously what is this shit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> friend said lisa was like yuffie and selphie, seriously what is this shit?



They clearly haven't got up to Shadow Lisa.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

I've worked it out. The underlying secret of the Personaverse, according to Persona 2 - everything is bigger on the inside. That damn Doctor!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

persona users are the first timelords


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Screw college, we need...

Persona: Geriatric Ward

It could go into some pretty dark territory.  You're an aging, crippled old man living in a dingy Retirement Home, when you're suddenly visited by a really gross looking Elizabeth.  You're given a Persona (I don't know, it's an Iron Lung with wings and a whip or something) and you fight a bunch of the shit you deal with regularly, but as Personas: the caretaker that leaves you alone for days in your own filth, a razor sharp bedpan, a bottle that shoots pills at you.  

You can create social links.  But you forget them because you're old.  So you constantly have to keep redoing the social links, be they family members, staff or other residents, and they get progressively more sad/annoyed/infuriated by you, and people slowly start leaving you alone.  You can form a team of Geriatric wonders go visit a giant graveyard until about 8PM or whenever JAG comes on, and then you pass out.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 24, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> We already have the Raidou games for that.



I'd like to see a mainline SMT game use that time period or go even further back hence why i said SMT not Devil Summoner. Just because Raidou is set in the 30's doesn't mean the past is out of bounds.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Lisa is nothing like Yuffie or Selphie.


So far she is dude, unless she starts getting all badass halfway through or something. 

Note, that's not really an insult as Selphie is the only female I like in VIII and Yuffie is totally cute and funny. But Chie is just on a whole 'nother level of gdlkness.



zenieth said:


> DO people forget that EP's entire cast are adults?



I said I never played EP. Shit is fucking expensive and I can't find a decent EBOOT of it for my PSP so fuck it until Atlus decides to bring it to PSP.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Except she's nothing like them. At any point in the story. Being hyper =/= to being the same type of character hell yuffie's nothing like selphie.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Except she's nothing like them. At any point in the story.  *Being hyper =/= to being the same type of character* hell yuffie's nothing like selphie.





Yes, yes it does. Obviously they aren't the exact same damn character personality wise, no shit, but there is enough similarities in their behavior to compare. When I see exuberant, hyperactive characters, Yuffie, Marle, Selphie, Rikku, Vanille etc. instantly comes to mind.

Lisa reminds me of Marle and Yuffie and Selphie and Zell
Eikichi reminds me of Seto Kaiba and Greed from FMA


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread needs more BDSM


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Eh, we keep it PG in this thread.

Until I find some better Chie and Yukino pics.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Screw college, we need...
> 
> Persona: Geriatric Ward
> 
> ...



Well we have something close to a Persona game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J8bhi6UcTo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 24, 2011)

When is He going to be a final boss again? 

I refuse to acknowledge Demiurge as a YHVH sub


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2011)

ryne11 said:


> When is He going to be a final boss again?
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge Demiurge as a YHVH sub



We'll fight YHVH's ultimate form.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

How the fuck does EIkichi remind you of Seto Kaiba?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

I knew he reminded me of someone.  Seto Kaiba.  That's totally who I was thinking of.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2011)

I must not have watched Yugioh in a long ass time cause I'm not seeing it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't know a Visual Kei in-training reminded people of a billionaire corporate prodigy with an attitude problem.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know man I really don't


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg4oT2yp5VA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

Given how many dungeons there are in Persona 2, I'm surprised even going to the shop doesn't require a boss fight. I'm just about to enter Aoba Park and I bet it's _another_ dungeon. I did spread a rumour about the plants talking, so that should be funny.



Oh, and I visited Maya's house.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Given how many dungeons there are in Persona 2, I'm surprised even going to the shop doesn't require a boss fight. *I'm just about to enter Aoba Park and I bet it's another dungeon.* I did spread a rumour about the plants talking, so that should be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I visited Maya's house.



It is. Though my memory of the park in EP was a total nightmare. Fucking NWO.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zwqY6Dpgw[/YOUTUBE]

Went back to play DS:KRvsKA again.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

OK I FINALLY BOUGHT PERSONA 2. GONNA BE THE BEST DAY EVER! WISH ME HAPPY THOUGHTS!

TIME FOR ADVENTURE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zwqY6Dpgw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Went back to play DS:KRvsKA again.



Dat soundtrack.

Dat classy aesthetic.

Dat story.

DOSE CONTROLS.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuck man, I'm gonna get it when Zelda comes out, and Dark Souls. Only time i can since, my parents dont take me to the store often and i cant drive my ass there, the buses dont go there and i already bought shit this month.

doesnt mean I hate getting Odin sphere though, shit is awesome, just hard as fuck. FUCKING UNICORN?S !


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Posting here since I know nowhere else to put it

Naoto Shirogane from p4 is getting her own novel


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

p3 artbook

highlights:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 2, 2012)

They're Yakuza with Game developing as a day job. Canon fact.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2012)

Atlus knows what's up


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

this goes in the first url

It's amazing

Actually it's beyond that but yeah.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2012)

Found the video on Youtube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms9uCAlwF3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Persona 5 should feature all the characters of 1-4 and have the main character you control be the badguy they are fighting or something thing like that I dunno.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 4, 2012)

Nyarlathotep > any other half assed villain they could whip up.

friend set a standard not even by Persona standards but by SMT as a whole standards for dickishness.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*Atlus Announces Shin Megamitensei 4 For 3DS*

Famitsu has some major Atlus news this week. The magazine reveals that development has started on Shin Megamitensei IV. The target for this latest numbered entry in the franchise is 3DS.

According to Sinobi, who gets Famitsu in advance, Atlus will open an official site for the game at megaten4.jp tomorrow.

Link removed


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 29, 2012)

TAKE MY MONEY! ?But wait, wasn't strange journey ST4 since Noc was 3??


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> TAKE MY MONEY! ?But wait, wasn't strange journey ST4 since Noc was 3??


 a lot of people are wondering the same.. 3DS is rolling tho.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

Fucking Japanese companies and their portable fetish.

Give me a non-Persona SMT on the PS3 you motherfuckers.


----------



## Esura (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fucking Japanese companies and their portable fetish.
> 
> Give me a non-Persona SMT on the PS3 you motherfuckers.



I wouldn't hold my breath. Persona has essentially replaced SMT as Atlus' main RPG series.


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2012)

I think you mean main cash cow.

Which is true, but a man can have hope for a brighter future...


----------



## Velocity (May 29, 2012)

Persona is their most popular franchise, but it's not like they're not trying to get people interested in the other franchises - Strange Journey, the two Devil Survivor, the Digital Devil Saga port... Like most developers, they're just deciding not to bother with home consoles any more because they cost too much to develop for.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qns84wtSlDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2012)

Both Devil Survivor games are terrific.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*New Devil Survivor 2 announcement soon*



Index Corporation and Atlus aren?t done with Devil Survivor 2. The official website is teasing a new Devil Survivor 2 project announcement. Look for the news within in a few day?s time.

Index?s Devil Survivor 2 game push joins the upcoming Japanese anime ? debuting in April ? and there?s also a new comic planned for January.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Possible 3DS port like they did to the first Devil Survivor? I was surprised I found Devil Survivor at Gamestop the other day for the DS, I didn't even know Atlus had localized it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got the email saying that Soul Hackers is, per Atlus, officially coming to the US.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just got the email saying that Soul Hackers is, per Atlus, officially coming to the US.



First official English release ever!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIvMsK9vwFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank the Based Atlus


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

^ A very Dante christmas. lul

I love Atlus.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 19, 2012)

ATLUS da besto in video games


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellz Ya! I wonder who will voice who...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> First official English release ever!



Oh my god!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

And that is how ATLUS restored saved Christmas even though this wont be released on Christmas.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Atlus NA (hahaha, Europe) is pretty awesome, actually.

They always have been.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2012)

At this rate, I'm going to have to import a 3DS just to play Atlus games...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, didn't Catherine just come out over there?


----------

